# Zimbabwe:  Consequences of Murdering the White Farmers



## William Joyce

Blafricans don't farm real good.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/28/world/africa/zimbabwe-food-aid-needed.html?ref=world


----------



## ScienceRocks

Genocide is genocide, No matter what color you're. Mugebe is an evil piece of crap.


----------



## Ariux

Zimbabwe has enough good land for farming that it could be the breadbasket of Africa.  And, it was pretty near to that at one time... then those Afros decided that the white minority were oppressing them, now whites from outside their country has to feed them... That species is the animated shit of some lessor god.


----------



## Indofred

Ariux said:


> Zimbabwe has enough good land for farming that it could be the breadbasket of Africa.  And, it was pretty near to that at one time... then those Afros decided that the white minority were oppressing them, now whites from outside their country has to feed them... That species is the animated shit of some lessor god.



Racist murder in Zimbabwe is a sad and evil fact.
Their government's stupidity has destroyed their country.

Quite how your stupidity is any better than theirs, requires an explanation.

Would you care to comment on why their racism is bad but your racism is good?

I suspect you're to stupid to understand how stupid you are but I may get a nice surprise.


----------



## RoadVirus

That's okay. Because rich White nations will send them food and they'll take the food even though they still hate Whitey.


----------



## Ariux

Indofred said:


> Racist murder in Zimbabwe is a sad and evil fact.
> Their government's stupidity has destroyed their country.
> 
> Quite how your stupidity is any better than theirs, requires an explanation.
> 
> Would you care to comment on why their racism is bad but your racism is good?
> 
> I suspect you're to stupid to understand how stupid you are but I may get a nice surprise.



I'm not racist, I treat all people without regard for race.  I recognize that Afros are shit, that doesn't make me racist any more racist than recognizing that Afros have darker skin than whites.  But, you're too stupid to understand that.


----------



## Indofred

Ariux said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist murder in Zimbabwe is a sad and evil fact.
> Their government's stupidity has destroyed their country.
> 
> Quite how your stupidity is any better than theirs, requires an explanation.
> 
> Would you care to comment on why their racism is bad but your racism is good?
> 
> I suspect you're to stupid to understand how stupid you are but I may get a nice surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm not racist*, I treat all people without regard for race. * I recognize that Afros are shit*, that doesn't make me racist any more racist than recognizing that Afros have darker skin than whites.  But, you're too stupid to understand that.
Click to expand...


Do you use ice to keep your head cool with all that brainpower running at once?

My fucking gowd, I thought Roudy was thick but you make him look like he's ready for  MENSA.


----------



## SayMyName

Let them starve.


----------



## High_Gravity

They should not have killed the white farmers.


----------



## SayMyName

High_Gravity said:


> They should not have killed the white farmers.



Actually, there were many native black herders and ranchers that were killed as well and their land confiscated. They were seen as "left-overs" of the colonial era. So, the present problems are not necessarily about race, but ideology. Mugabe was a Marxist.


----------



## High_Gravity

SayMyName said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should not have killed the white farmers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there were many native black herders and ranchers that were killed as well and their land confiscated. They were seen as "left-overs" of the colonial era. So, the present problems are not necessarily about race, but ideology. Mugabe was a Marxist.
Click to expand...


You are correct I read about thousands of Black farm hands who were killed, Mugabe still has Black people killed in Zimbabwe today so I guess he is an equal opportunity murderer.


----------



## Ariux

High_Gravity said:


> You are correct I read about thousands of Black farm hands who were killed, Mugabe still has Black people killed in Zimbabwe today so I guess he is an equal opportunity murderer.



See what happens when Afros get to elect the leaders?


----------



## SayMyName

Ariux said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct I read about thousands of Black farm hands who were killed, Mugabe still has Black people killed in Zimbabwe today so I guess he is an equal opportunity murderer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what happens when Afros get to elect the leaders?
Click to expand...


Had white Russians not been supplying him with arms, both the white and black Rhodesians would have voted in one of several Africans that were more than capable of running the country. Mugabe, with outside support, murdered or imprisoned them and took that scenario of prosperity out of the picture.


----------



## Ariux

SayMyName said:


> Had white Russians not been supplying him with arms, both the white and black Rhodesians would have voted in one of several Africans that were more than capable of running the country. Mugabe, with outside support, murdered or imprisoned them and took that scenario of prosperity out of the picture.



100% of countries and cities controlled by Afros are shit.  

But, thank you for trying to blame whites... Same shithead liberal song.


----------



## SayMyName

Ariux said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had white Russians not been supplying him with arms, both the white and black Rhodesians would have voted in one of several Africans that were more than capable of running the country. Mugabe, with outside support, murdered or imprisoned them and took that scenario of prosperity out of the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% of countries and cities controlled by Afros are shit.
> 
> But, thank you for trying to blame whites... Same shithead liberal song.
Click to expand...


Not blaming whites at all. If the white and blacks in Rhodesian had been left to vote democratically without outside guns, the massacres that followed would not have taken place.

As for liberal...I am pretty right of most on this board.


----------



## Ariux

SayMyName said:


> Not blaming whites at all. If the white and blacks in Rhodesian had been left to vote democratically without outside guns, the massacres that followed would not have taken place.
> 
> As for liberal...I am pretty right of most on this board.



Without guns, Afros in Africa commit mass murder by hacking people up. 

People all countries have guns.  People in other countries very commonly have democratic elections without massacres.  You act like guns themselves are racist and cause Afros to do things they wouldn't cause whites to do.


----------



## William Joyce

Ariux said:


> That species is the animated shit of some lessor god.



Yeah.

This thought crosses my mind as I observe them up close.

I don't know.  I really want to believe and to say, hey, we're all children of God, including blacks.  But blacks really test that.  There is something way, way different about them.  Something way, way wrong.  They're dangerous and useless.  Sure, a few nice ones, trying to make their way, I see that.  But in the main, they present me with a picture of a truly damned group.  Like orcs or something -- they move around, have two legs, can talk...  but it's like they ain't _human_, ya know?

Question for me is what God wants us to do about that.  Cause them suffering, no, don't think so.  Treat them as well as we can and then live the fuck away from them, is what I'm saying.


----------



## waltky

Hunger, starvation and death in Zimbabwe...




*Child hunger and death rising in Zimbabwe due to drought, charity says*
_July 20, 2016 - Child hunger and deaths are rising in Zimbabwe due to the worst drought in two decades, with thousands facing starvation by the end of the year without additional aid, an international charity said on Thursday._


> Southern Africa has been hard hit over the past year by drought exacerbated by El Niño, a warming of sea surface temperatures in the Pacific Ocean, which has wilted crops, slowed economic growth and driven food prices higher.  "This is an emergency," Save the Children UK's interim chief executive Tanya Steele said in a statement, after visiting Binga, on Zimbabwe's western border with Zambia.  "Some children are already dying of complications from malnutrition."  Mothers are foraging for wild berries and roots to feed their children, while going without food themselves for up to five days, the charity said.  The number of under-fives who have died of hunger-related causes in Binga town has reached 200 over the last 18 months -- triple the usual rate, it said.
> 
> More than 60 million people, two thirds of them in east and southern Africa, are facing food shortages because of droughts linked to El Nino, according to the United Nations.  The U.N. World Food Programme estimates around 4 million people -- one in three Zimbabweans -- are struggling to meet their basic food needs.  The peak of the emergency is likely to be between October and March, the U.N. children's fund (UNICEF) said.  Hundreds of young children across the country are being admitted to hospital for malnutrition each month, it said, while child neglect, abuse and child labor are on the rise.  HIV/AIDS is often one of the underlying causes of malnutrition in Zimbabwe, where 15 percent of adults are living with the disease, U.N. figures show.
> 
> The number of children suffering malnutrition is expected to rise sharply in the coming months, Save the Children said.  "Most of the severely malnourished children who receive no help are likely to die," it said.  "Around half of these with moderate acute malnutrition could also perish without some form of intervention."  El Nino ended in May but meteorologists predict a La Nina event, which usually brings floods to southern Africa, is likely to develop in the second half of this year,  Erratic, late rains in Zimbabwe led to a poor harvest in April, with some families suffering their second or third consecutive year of poor production, according to the Famine Early Warning Systems Network (FEWSNET).
> 
> Child hunger and death rising in Zimbabwe due to drought, charity says


----------

